# UK to Cyprus



## Jvsaysme (Jan 22, 2021)

does anyone know if I can travel anytime to Cyprus from UK. I have MEU1 .


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Please refer to the UK Government website - Foreign travel advice Cyprus Entry requirements.


----------



## Jvsaysme (Jan 22, 2021)

nhowarth said:


> Please refer to the UK Government website - Foreign travel advice Cyprus Entry requirements.


Unfortunately website doesn’t tell you that if you have MEU1 you can travel to Cyprus,


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

If you have either a MEU1 or a MEU3 you can come and go as you wish – but make sure you take your MEU1/MEU3 with you when you leave the Republic.


----------



## Jvsaysme (Jan 22, 2021)

nhowarth said:


> If you have either a MEU1 or a MEU3 you can come and go as you wish – but make sure you take your MEU1/MEU3 with you when you leave the Republic.


Thank you Nigel. Much appreciated


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Finding reasonably priced flights msy be a problem of course....


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Although you have an MEU1, how long have you been out of Cyprus? The MEU1 only allows absences of up to 6 months and you will probably be aware that your passport is scanned as you leave and enter Cyprus, so your movements are recorded.


----------

